# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Hadithe të zgjedhura

## ramazan_it

Falënderimi i takon Allahut, atë e falënderojmë dhe prej Tij falje e ndihmë kërkojmë. Kërkojmë mbrojtje nga Allahu prej të këqijave të vetvetes dhe të veprave tona. Kë e udhëzon Allahu s’ka kush e lajthit, dhe kë e largon nga rruga e vërtetë Ai, s’ka kush e udhëzon.
Dëshmoj se s’ka hyjni tjetër përveç Allahut, i Cili është Një, dhe dëshmoj se Muhammedi është robi dhe i Dërguari i Tij, lavdërimi dhe shpëtimi i Allahut qofshin mbi të, mbi familjen dhe shokët e tij, dhe mbi të gjithë ata, të cilët i pasojnë ata me të mira, deri në Ditën e Gjykimit.

Esselamu alejkum we rahmetullahi we berekatuhu!

Në këtë temë mund të shprehim hadithe të besueshëm për të përfituar dhe rikujtuar njëri-tjetrit për ti mbajtur mend disa hadithe. Qëllimi është për të mirën tonë që duke i lexuar hadithet dhe praktikuar me sa mundemi do të arijmë në fitimn e sevapeve inshAllah.

Po filloj unë i pari me një hadith që tregon çër besimin e muslimanit.


Na ka treguar Museddedi, këtij i kishte treguar Ismail b. Ibrahimi, këtij Ebu Hajjan et-Tejmiu, ky nga Ebu Zur’a, e ky nga Ebu Hurejre r.a. i cili ka thënë:

_"Një ditë Pejgamberi s.a.v.s. doli në mesin e njerëzve; iu afrua atij një njeri dhe e pyeti:
_
*‘Çka është besimi (imani)?’
*
’Besim (iman) është të besosh Allahun, melekët e Tij, takimin me Të (në Ditën e Kijametit), të besosh pejgamberët e Tij dhe ringjalljen.’ – u përgjigj (Pejgamberi s.a.v.s.).


*’Po, çka është Islami?’ – pyeti ai.*

‘Islami është ta adhurosh Allahun, të mos i përshkruash shok Atij, të falësh namazin, të japësh zekatin dhe të agjërosh Ramazanin.’ – u përgjigj Pejgamberi s.a.v.s.

*‘Po, çka është mirësia (ihsani)?’ – pyeti ai.
*
‘Ta adhurosh Allahun sikur e sheh Atë. Nëse ti nuk e sheh Atë, Ai padyshim të sheh ty.’ – u përgjigj.


*‘Kur do të jetë Dita e Kijametit?’ – pyeti njeriu.
*
_Lidhur me këtë pyetje Pejgamberi s.a.v.s. tha:_

‘I pyeturi nuk është në dijeni më të madhe për këtë çështje se pyetësi. Vetëm po të tregoj ty për shenjat e tij: kur robëresha të lind pronarin (d.m.th. zotëriun) e saj; kur barinjtë e deveve zeshkane me mburrje do të shtyhen në ndërtimin e pallatit. Ajo (Dita e Kijametit) është një nga pesë fshehtësitë që nuk i askush, përveç Allahut xh.sh.’

_Pastaj Pejgamberi s.a.v.s. citoi ajetin e Kur’anit:_

*"Vërtet që Allahu! Vetëm tek Ai është dija e Orës (e Çastit të Fundit, Kijametit)..." (Lukman: 34).
*
_Pastaj njeriu u nis të shkojë, (e Pejgamberi s.a.v.s.) tha:
_
’Kthejeni atë!’

_Meqë ata nuk e panë më atë (sepse u flak para syve të tyre), Pejgamberi s.a.v.s. tha:_

’Ai është Xhibrili a.s., ka ardhë t’ua mësojë njerëzve fenë e tyre’."


*Ebu Abdullahu (Buhariu) ka thënë: "E gjithë kjo është pjesë e besimit (imanit)."*

Selam alejkum.

----------


## ramazan_it

Hadithi, të cilin e transmeton Ebu Mailk El-esh'ariu (Allahu qoftë i kënaqur me atë) se Pejgamberi a.s. ka thënë: 

*"Do të vijë një popull që do ta lejojnë amoralitetin, mendafshin, verën, defet (el-meazif-muzika)".* (Hadith i saktë, transemeton Buhariu). 

Hadithi, të cilin e transmeton Enes ibn Maliku (Allahu qofte i kënaqur me atë) se Pejgamberi a.s. ka thënë:

* "Do të ketë në këtë ummet nënçmim, shpifje dhe shëmtim dhe kjo do të ndodhë kur të pijnë verë, të luajnë me këngëtare dhe të luajnë me këngë-muzike (el-meazif).* (hadith i saktë, e nxorri Tërmidhiu, dhe i vërtetuar nga Albani). 

Hadithi, të cilin e transmeton Ebu Malik El-eshariu (Allahu qoftë i kënaqur me atë) se Pejgamberi a.s. ka thënë: 

*"Nga ummeti im do të këtë njerëz që do ta pijnë verën duke e emërtuar me tjetër emër dhe do të luajnë me këngë e muzikë e Allahu do t'a shafit (leshojë) tokën dhe prej tyre di t'i shëndrrojë në majmuna dhe derra".* (Hadith i vërtetë, i nxjerrur nga ibën Maxhe dhe Et-taberaniu, kurse e vërtetoi Albani).

Selam alejkum.

----------


## ramazan_it

Na ka treguar Ebu Nu’ajmi, këtij ia ka transmetuar Zekerijai, këtij Amri, këtij Nu’man b. Beshiri, i cili ka treguar se Pejgamberi s.a.v.s. ka thënë:

*"Hallalli është i qartë, edhe harami është i qartë. Në mes tyre ka gjëra të dyshimta, të cilat nuk i dinë shumë njerëz. Kush ruhet nga punët e dyshimta, e ruan pastërtinë e fesë së vet dhe nderin e tij, e kush bie në punë të dyshimta, është i njëjtë me bariun i cili e ruan bagëtinë e vet përreth vendit të ndaluar në të cilin ajo mund të hyjë në çdo çast. Dijeni se çdo mbret e ka ndalesën e vet, e kini kujdes, se ndalesa e Allahut në tokën e tij është çështje të cilën Ai e ka ndaluar. Poashtu, dijeni se çdo trup ka pjesë mishi, e kur është e sëmurë (ajo pjesë), i sëmurë është krejt trupi. Ja, ajo (pjesë mishi) është zemra!"*



Na ka treguar Abdullah b. Mesleme, këtij Maliku, këtij Jahja b. Sa’di, këtij Muhammed b. Ibrahimi, këtij Alkame b. Vekkasi, ky nga Omeri r.a. i cili ka dklaruar se Pejgamberi s.a.v.s. ka thënë:

*"Veprat vlerësohen sipas qëllimit dhe çdo njeriu i përket ajo për të cilën mendon (ka për qëllim). Kush është shpërngulur për Allahun dhe për Pejgamberin e Tij, shpërngulja e tij është në Emër të Allahut dhe të Pejgamberit të Tij, ndërkaq, ai që është shpërngulur për shkaqe të mira (interesa) të kësaj bote, ose për shkak të ndonjë gruaje me të cilën do të martohej, shpërngulja e tij është në emër të asaj që është shpërngulur."*

Na ka treguar Haxhxhaxh b. Minhaili, këtij Shu’be, këtij Adi b. Thabiti, ky kishte dëgjuar nga Abdullah b. Jezidi, ky nga Ebu Mes’udi, e ky nga Pejgamberi s.a.v.s., i cili ka thënë:

*"Kur njeriu përpiqet ta furnizojë familjen e vet (duke llogaritur në shpërblimin e Allahut), ajo punë është mirësi për të (sadaka)."*

Të gjitha këto hadithe gjinden në Sahih´ ul ´Buhari.

Selam alejkum!

----------


## ramazan_it

Transmetohet nga Irbade bin Serijeh [radijall-llahu anhu] i cili thotë: 
*
"Na e fali Muhammedi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] namazin e sabahut, pastaj na këshilloi me një këshillë të qartë. Nga kjo këshillë lotuan sytë e vërgëlluan zemrat e njëri prej nesh tha: O Resulull-llah, po më duket se ky është këshillimi lamtumirës, për këtë shkak na porosit diç".* 

(Muhammedi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem]) tha:
*
 "U porosis të keni drojë All-llahun [subhanehu ve teala], ta dëgjoni e t’i përuluni kryetarit edhe nëse është rob i Etiopisë, ngase kush jeton prej juve (pas meje) do të sheh kundërshtime të shumta. Obligoheni të kapeni për sunnetin tim dhe sunnetin e halifëve të drejtë e udhëzues (rashidin el-mehdijin), kapuni për to me dhëmballë (fortë), e keni drojë nga risitë, se çdo risi është bidat, (Ebu Asimi thotë)" keni drojë risitë, se çdo bidat është humbje".* 


Transmeton: Ebu Davudi, Tirmidhiu, Ibn Maxhe, Imam Ahmedi, Darimiu dhe Ibn ebi Asim në Suneh (nr.54). Shejh Albani thotë: “Isnadi (zingjiri) i tij është i vërtetë, treguesit e tij të besueshëm.”)

Selam alejkum!

----------


## ramazan_it

Xhabir Ibn Abdullah, radijallahu anhu, transmeton se Pejgamberi alejhis-selam thoshte në hutben e tij: 

*“...Fjala më e vërtetë është Libri i All-llahut. Rruga më e mirë është rruga e Muhammedit. Veprat më të këqija janë risitë (novacionet), e çdo novacion është bidat dhe çdo bidat është lajthitje, e çdo lajthitje është në Zjarr.”* 

Transmeton: Nesaiu (3/ 188). Është shpallur Sahih nga shejh Albani në “Sahih Sunen në Nesai” (nr. 1487). dhe është klasifikuar sahih nga Ibn Tejmija në Maxhmu’ul Fetaua 3/58.


Thotë Profeti Alejhi Selam: 

*"Një grup nga umeti im do të jenë të qëndrueshëm në të vërtetën, fitimtarë, të paprekur nga ata që i kundërshtojnë dhe nuk i përkrahin, deri në vdekje apo deri në Ditën e Ringjalljes". 
*
Transmeton: Sahih el-Buhari, nr.71 dhe 3641; Sahih Muslim, nr.1920

Gjithashtu thotë Profeti Alejhi Selam: 

*"Unë dhe umeti im në ditën e gjykimit do të jemi vrojtues dhe gjykues përmbi krijesat e Allahut në ditën e gjykimit dhe ne do të dëshmojmë kundër popullit të Nuhut a.s. dhe Lutit a.s., të popullit të Salihut, të popullit të Musait a.s. dhe të gjithë njerëzve që kanë ardhur para neve që Pejgamberët ju kanë ardh me shpallje dhe ia kanë kthye shpinën; ju do të jeni vrojtues, gjykues". 
*
Transmeton: Hadithi ceket nga Ibn Abi Hatimi. Dhe gjithashtu edhe nga Ibn Kethiri në librin e tefsirit vëllimi 1 faqe 196.

Selam alejkum!

----------


## ramazan_it

Ka thënë i Dërguari SalAll-llahu Alejhi ve Selem:

* "Do të kaplon kjo çeshtje (islami) atë që ka kapluar dita dhe nata.All-llahu nuk do të len shtëpi prej qerpiqi e as shtëpi prej tulle (qytet e as fshat) vetëm se do të fut në te këtë din,me krenarin e krenarit dhe me mposhtjeb e të mposhturit,krenari me të cilën rrit All-llahu islamin dhe mposhtje me të cilën mposht All-llahu kufrin".* 

Transmeton: Ahmedi, Taberaniju në "Mu'xhemul-kebir", Ibni Hibani në "sahihun" e tij. Hadithi është sahih.Shiqo "Tahdhirus-saxhid",fq.118.


Nga Ebu Hurejra se ai tha: Ka thënë Profeti salallahu alejhi ue selem:"Mos e bëni varrin tim vend feste. Çoni salavate për mua sepse salavatet tuaja më mbërrijnë mua kudo që të jeni." 

Transmeton: Ebu Davudi me zinxhir të saktë. Thotë Fudejl ibn Ijad (kuptimi i fjalës së tij): 

*‘Pasoje rrugën e udhëzimit e mos u mërzit nga numri i pakët që ecin në të dhe largohu, ruaju nga rrugët e dalaletit (humbjes) e mos u mashtro nga numri i shumtë i të humburve.'
*

Muhammedi SalAll-llahu Alejhi ve Selem ka thënë:

* “Lapsi është ngritur për tre persona: Personi që është fjetur derisa të zgjohet, fëmija derisa të arrijë moshën e pjekurisë dhe personi i çmendur derisa të shërohet”* 

Transmeton: Ahmedi (24173, 24182, 24590), Sunen Ebu Davud (4398), Sunen Nesai (3432), hadithi është i saktë.

Nga Ibni Abbasi dhe Enesi ibni Maliku r.a përcillet se i Derguari i Allahut s.a.v.s
ka thënë:

*" Sikur njeriu të kishte një luginë me ar,do të dëshironte ti ketë dy lugina (në vend të njërës). Dhe gojën e tij asgjë nuk mund ta mbush (ngop) përveç dheut. Atyre që bëjnë teube All-llahu xh.sh. ua pranon teuben e tyre".*
(Muttefekun alejhi)


Nga Ebu Jahja Suhejb ibn Sinin r.a përcillet se i Derguari i Allahut s.a.v.s. ka thënë:

*" E çuditshme është çështja e besimtarit. Çështja e tij është krejt mir për te dhe nuk është e tillë për askënd tjetër. Nëse besimtarin e godet gëzimi , ai falendëron (Allahun), e kjo i sjell dobi, kurse nëse e godet e keqja, ai bën durim ( saber ) andaj edhe kjo i sjell dobi".* (Muslimi)


Nga Ebu Hurejre r.a. përcillet se i Derguari i Allahut s.a.v.s., ka thënë:

" Allahu i Madherishëm thotë:

*" Shpërblimi i robit tim besimtar, kur t'ia merr të dashurin e tij nga banorët e kësaj bote, e ai bën durim për të, duke llogaritur shpërblim , është me xhenet".*
(Buhariu)


Transmetohet nga Enesi r.a. që thotë se e ka degjuar Të Dërguarin e Allahut s.a.v.s., duke thënë:

" Allahu xh.sh. thotë:

* " Nëse robin tim e sprovoj me dy të dashurit e tij (me humbjen e syve) e ai ben durim,do t'ia kompensoj me xhennet".* (Buhariu)

Selam alejkum!

----------


## ramazan_it

Pejgamberi i All-llahut s.a.v.s., i pyeste sahabët: “A ka parë ndonjë prej jush ndonjë ëndërr?"

Një mëngjes i Dërguari i All-llahut na tha: “Mbrëmë më kanë ardhur dy njerëz dhe më thanë: Çdo gjë lëre dhe eja me ne. Unë shkova me ta dhe *hasëm një njeri të shtrirë, kurse njeriu tjetër mbi të qëndronte me një gur, me të cilin në çast ia dërrmoi kokën (e atij që ishte shtrirë), duke e hedhur prej së larti mbi të. Guri në kokën e tij të dërrmuar u ndal. Njeriu që e hodhi gurin u ul ta marrë atë; kurse ai me kokë të dërrmuar për një çast u shërua siç edhe ka qenë, koka e tij u kthye në gjendjen e mëparshme. E pastaj njeriu me gur e përsëriti veprimin e tij dhe bëri atë ç'bëri herën e parë.*” (Lajmëtari a.s.) ka thënë: “Atyre të dyve me të cilët kam udhëtuar u kam thënë: Subhana-ll-llah (Lavdia i qoftë All-llahut), ç'është kjo? Ata të dy më thanë: ‘Vazhdo, ec!' Kemi ecur dhe *erdhëm te një njeri tjetër, i cili ishte i shtrirë në shpinë, kurse njeriu tjetër mbi të qëndronte me sharrën e hekurt. Ky njeriu e kapi atë që ishte shtrirë në shpinë, për njërën faqe (të fytyrës) dhe me sharrë ia preu një nofull deri pas qafës, një vrimë të hundës me kanxhë hekuri dhe një sy ia preu deri pas qafës. Pas kësaj, po ky kaloi në anën tjetër të fytyrës. Dhe bëri të gjitha ato që i bëri në anën e parë. Ai as nuk e mbaroi anën e dytë, kurse ana e parë e fytyrës së tij në tërësi u shërua sikur edhe ka qenë. Njeriu me sharrën prej hekuri vazhdoi të bëjë ç'bëri më parë.*” Lajmëtari më tej tha: “Unë atëherë, pasi të gjitha i pashë, thashë: Subhanall-llah, ç'është me këta të dy? Dy shokët e mi më thanë: ‘Vazhdo, ec!'*Ecëm më tej dhe arritëm më në fund te diç e ngjashme me tennurin (furrën e përflakur).” Transmetuesi konsideron se Lajmëtari a.s. ka thënë: “E kur në atë tennur britma dhe zhurmë. Kur vështruam në tennur, e aty kishte meshkuj dhe femra të zhveshura, kurse në çast nën ta flaka e zjarrit i goditte, e kur i kapte flaka, ata rënkonin.* Unë sërish u thashë shokëve të mi: ‘Ç'është me këta!' Dy shokët e mi më thanë: ‘Vazhdo, ec!' *Ecëm më tej dhe arritëm deri te një lumë, (Transmetuesi thotë: “Më duket se Lajmëtari a.s. ka thënë se: “ai lumë ka qenë i kuq si gjaku”), e kur në lumë një njeri noton, kurse në breg të lumit një njeri tjetër qëndron dhe kishte tubuar një grumbull të madh me gurë. E kur notuesi, që notonte nëpër lumë, notoi deri tek njeriu në breg të lumit i cili kishte tubuar një grumbull të madh të gurëve, e hapi gojën e vet, njeriu me gurë ia qiti një gur në gojë, e ai u kthye dhe notoi dhe sërish u kthye deri tek ai. Sa herë që vinte deri te njeriu me gurë në breg, ai ia hudhte në gojë nga një gur.* Sërish u thashë shokëve të mi: ‘Ç'është me këta të dy?' Dy shokët e mi më thanë: ‘Vazhdo, ec!' *Ecëm më tej dhe arritëm deri te një njeri, me pamje mjaft të shëmtuar, më të shëmtuarën që kam parë ndonjëherë, kurse tek ai një zjarr, të cilin ai e ndez dhe rreth tij sillet.* Sërish i pyeta shokët e mi: ‘Ç'është me këtë!' Ata sërish më thanë: ‘Vazhdo, ec!' *Ecëm dhe erdhëm deri te një kopsht,që ishte i tëri në terr, kurse në të të gjitha llojet e luleve pranverore. Sipër kopshtit qëndronte një njeri i gjatë, aq i gjatë saqë pothuaj nuk ia kam parë kokën, e cila për shkak të gjatësisë së tij ishte në qiell. Rreth atij njeriu kishte fëmijë aq shumë, sa kurrë më parë s'kisha parë.* Unë sërish u thashë shokëve: ‘Ç'është me këtë dhe ç'është me këta (fëmijët)?' Ata sërish më thanë: ‘Vazhdo, ec!*' Ecëm dhe arritëm deri te një dru (tendë) i madh, çfarë më parë përkah bukuria dhe madhësia kurrë s'kisha parë. Ata më thanë: ‘Hyr, ngjitu brenda'. Hymë brenda në një qytet, të ndërtuar nga tullat e arta dhe të argjendta dhe erdhëm deri te dyert e qytetit dhe trokitëm, e kërkuam hapjen e tyre. Dyert na u hapën kurse ne hymë në qytet, aty na pritën njerëzit te të cilët njëra anë ishte përkah pamja aq e bukur sa nuk ke parë, kurse tjetra anë ishte përkah pamja aq e shëmtuar, sa nuk ke parë. Shokët e mi u thanë atyre: ‘Shkoni dhe kërceni në këtë lumë, si të ecte për së gjeri, uji i të cilit ishte si qumësht i pastër në bardhësi. Ata shkuan (deri në lumë) dhe hynë në të, pastaj u kthyen te ne. Shëmtia që ishte në njërën anë të fytyrës së tyre u zhduk, kurse ata u bënë me pamje shumë të bukur*.” Lajmëtari a.s. tha: “Dy shokët e mi më thanë: ‘Ky është Xhenneti Adni, kurse kjo është banesa jote'. Shikimi im u ngrit në lartësi, kur atje një pallat, i ngjashëm me retë e bardha. Ata më thanë mua: ‘Kjo është banesa jote'. Unë u thashë atyre të dyve: ‘All-llahu ju bekoftë të dyve, më lejoni të hyj në këtë pallat'. Ata më thanë: ‘Tani për tani jo, kurse ti do të hysh në të tjetër herë'. U thashë atyre? ‘Vërtet unë këtë natë kam parë çudira, ç'është ajo që kam parë?' Më thanë: ‘Lidhur me këtë, ne të sqarojmë:* E para: Sa i përket njeriut të parë, tek i cili erdhëm, koka e të cilit dërrmohej me gurë, ky është njeriu që e ka marrë (në krye) Kur'anin, e pastaj e ka refuzuar, dhe i cili ka fjetur pa i falur namazet e obliguara. E dyta: Sa i përket njeriut, fytyra, nofulla, vrimat e hundës dhe sytë e të cilit nxirren, copëtohen dhe prehen, ky është njeriu që zgjohet në shtëpi të tij, e pastaj vazhdon të gënjejë saqë ajo arrin anembanë. E treta: Sa u përket njerëzve dhe femrave të zhveshura që mundohen në furrën e përflakur me flakë të zjarrit; këto janë laviret dhe pushtët. E katërta: Sa i përket njeriut notar nëpër lumë, te i cili erdhe kurse të cilit i hedhnin gurë në gojë, ai është fajdexhi që ka ngrënë kamatë. E pesta: Sa i përket njeriut me pamje shumë të shëmtuar tek zjarri, i cili e ka ndezur dhe rreth tij sillet, ai është Maliku, portieri i Xhehennemit. E gjashta: Sa i përket njeriut të gjatë në kopsht, ai është Ibrahimi. E sa u përket fëmijëve rreth tij, ata janë fëmijët që kanë vdekur në pastërtinë e tyre fëmijërore (fitreh).” Disa muslimanë kanë thënë: “O i Dërguari i All-llahut, edhe fëmijët e idhujtarëve?” I Dërguari i All-llahut a.s. ka thënë: “Edhe fëmijët e idhujtarëve.” “E shtata: Sa i përket popullit, njëra anë e fytyrës e të cilëve ishte e bukur kurse ana tjetër mjaft e shëmtuar, këta janë njerëz që i kanë përzier punët e mira dhe të këqija, kurse të cilëve All-llahu ua ka falur punët e këqija.”*

Selam alejkum.

----------


## ramazan_it

Nga Ibn Abas [radijallhu anhu]:

*”Ndërsa Xhibrili [alejhi selam] po rrinte ulur me Pejgamberin s.a.v.s, ai dëgjoi çeljen e një porte mbi të. Ai çoi kokën dhe tha:’Kjo është një portë qiellore, e cila asnjëherë para kësaj dite s’është çelur’. Një engjëll zbriti nga ajo [portë]. Xhibrili tha:’Ky është një engjëll që zbriti në tokë, i cili kurrë s’ka zbritur para kësaj dite’. Ai dha selam dhe tha:’Prano përgëzimet [O Muhamed] për dy dritat që t’u dhanë, të cilat nuk i janë dhënë ndonjë pejgamberi përpara teje: Çelja e Librit [el-Fatiha] dhe fundi i sures el-Bekare. Asnjëherë nuk lexon ndonjë shkronjë nga këto dyja [sure] veçse të jepet [dmth të jepet shpërblimi për të]’”.* 

[Muslim]

Muhammedi s.a.v.s duke treguar vlerën e dy ajeteve të fundit të sures Bekare dhe ndikimin e tyre në shtëpi thotë:

'*'Allahu i Lartësuar ka shkruar Librin 2000 vjet para se t’i krijojë qiejt dhe tokën, kurse Ai ka qenë në Arsh (fron) dhe i zbriti dy ajete me të cilat përfundoi suren Bekare. Në atë shtëpi që lexohen këta dy ajete tre ditë, shejtani nuk i afrohet asaj shtëpie".* 

Hadithi është sahih, tra. Tirmidhiu, Nesaiu dhe Hakimi.

Thotë Muhammedi a.s.:

*''Mos i beni shtepite tuaja varre, me te vertete djalli iken nga ajo shtepi ne te cilen lexohet sureja El-Bekare.''* (Transmeton Muslimi).

Selam alejkum.

----------


## ramazan_it

*“Do të shihni se njerëzit janë si metalet (me vlera dhe karakteristika të ndryshme). Më të dalluarit prej tyre në xhahilijjet do të jenë më të dalluarit në Islam nëse vetëdijësohen (e pranojnë Islamin). Do të shihni se njerëzit më të dalluar në këtë pikëpamje (të fisnikërisë e pozitës) do të jenë ata që më së shumti do ta urrejnë atë (Islamin). Ndërsa do të shihni se njerëzit më të këqij janë ata me dy fytyra: njërës palë i afrohen me një fytyrë, kurse tjetrës me fytyrën tjetër.”* 



Selam alejkum.

----------


## ximi_abedini

Na ka treguar Ebu Nu’ajmi, këtij ia ka transmetuar Zekerijai, këtij
Amri, këtij Nu’man b. Beshiri, i cili ka treguar se Pejgamberi s.a.v.s.
ka thënë:

"Hallalli është i qartë, edhe harami është i qartë. Në mes tyre ka
...gjëra të dyshimta, të cilat nuk i dinë shumë njerëz. Kush ruhet nga
punët e dyshimta, e ruan pastërtinë e fesë së vet dhe nderin e tij, e
kush bie në punë të dyshimta, është i njëjtë me bariun i cili e ruan
bagëtinë e vet përreth vendit të ndaluar në të cilin ajo mund të hyjë në
çdo çast. Dijeni se çdo mbret e ka ndalesën e vet, e kini kujdes, se
ndalesa e Allahut në tokën e tij është çështje të cilën Ai e ka ndaluar.
Poashtu, dijeni se çdo trup ka pjesë mishi, e kur është e sëmurë (ajo
pjesë), i sëmurë është krejt trupi. Ja, ajo (pjesë mishi) është zemra!"

----------


## Disa

Nga Ebu Dherr el-Gafariu, radijall-llahu anhu, transmetohet se Pejgamberit, sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem, i është transmetuar nga Krijuesi i tij, i Fuqishmi dhe i Madhërishmi, i cili ka thënë:

"O robët e Mi! Unë ia kam ndaluar dhunën Vetes dhe e kam ndaluar edhe ndër ju, prandaj mos i bëni dhunë njëri-tjetrit.
O robët e Mi! Të gji...thë ju jeni të lajthuar, përveç atij që e përudhi Unë, prandaj kërkoni udhëzime nga Unë, do t'ju përudhë.
O robët e Mi! Të gjithë ju jeni të uritur, përveç atij që e ushqej Unë, prandaj kërkoni t'ju ushqej, do t'ju ushqej.
O robët e Mi! Të gjithë ju jeni të zhveshur, përveç atij që e veshi Unë, prandaj kërkoni veshje nga Unë, do t'ju veshi.
O robët e Mi! Vërtet ju gaboni natën dhe ditën, kurse Unë i fali të gjitha mëkatet, prandaj, kërkoni nga Unë falje, do t'ju fali.
O robët e Mi! Ju kurrë nuk mund të arrini tek ajo, me çka Mua dëm do të Më shkaktonit që të Më dëmtonit, as që ndonjëherë do të arrini tek ajo që Mua dobi do të Më sjellë, që të Më kontribuonit.
O robët e Mi! Sikur i pari nga ju dhe i fundit nga ju dhe njerëzit nga ju dhe xhinnët nga ju të ishin të devotshëm sikur zemra më e devotshme e njërit nga ju, kjo nuk do ta shtonte sundimin Tim në asgjë.
O robët e Mi! Sikur i pari nga ju dhe i fundit nga ju dhe njerëzit nga ju dhe xhinnët nga ju të ishin të prishur si zemra më e prishur e njërit nga ju, kjo nuk do ta mungonte sundimin Tim në asgjë.
O robët e Mi! Sikur i pari nga ju dhe i fundit nga ju dhe njerëzit nga ju dhe xhinnët nga ju të ngriteshi (qëndroni) në një vend dhe dëshirat dhe lutjet Mua të m'i drejtoni, dhe Unë t'i përgjigjesha lutjes së çdonjërit, kjo nuk do ta mungonte atë që kam Unë as aq sa që e mungon gjilpëra kur ngulitet në det.
O robët e Mi! Çdo gjë varet nga veprat tuaja, të cilat tek Unë janë të ruajtura dhe të llogaritura, kurse për të cilat Unë juve do t'ju shpërblej. Kush gjenë mirë, le ta falënderojë All-llahun, kurse kush gjenë të kundërtën, mos ta fajësojë askënd përveç vetveten."


p.s nuk jan thenje te Pejgamberit a,s,por pasi qe tema ka te beje me Pejgamberin e ALLAHUT e postova ketu.

----------


## ramazan_it

Esselamun alejkum


Transmetohet nga Abdullah Iben Mes'udi se Profeti(paqja qofte mbi te) ka thene:

*" Secili prej jush formohet në barkun e nënës, e per dyzet ditë si 'nitfe'(pikë), pastaj shëndrrohet në 'alkea'(gjak i mpiksur), në një periudhë të afërt me të parën, pastaj transformohet në 'mudga'(copë mishi), në një periudhë të afërt me të parën. Pastaj All-llahu dërgon një engjëll, i cili fryn në të shpirtin dhe urdhërohet të shkruaj katër gjëra:

Rriskun e tij, sa do të jetojë, punët që do të kryej dhe a do të jetë i lumtur apo i mjerë. 

Betohem në All-llahun, përveç të cilit nuk ka Zot tjetër, dikush do të punoj prej punëve të njerëzve të Xhennetit, derisa të mbetet mes tij dhe Xhennetit vetëm një pëllëmbe, por pastaj ndodh ajo që është caktuar dhe më parë në libër dhe ai punon prej punëve të njerëzve të Zjarrit, ndaj edhe futet në të. Dikush tjetër do të punojë prej punëve të njerëzve të Zjarrit, derisa mbetet mes tij dhe Zjarrit vetëm një pëllëmbë, por pastaj ndodh ajo që është caktuar më parë në libër, dhe ai punon prej punëve të njerëzve të Xhennetit, ndaj dhe futet në të"
*
Transmeton Buhariu dhe Muslimi

----------


## Ndoshta

*Muhamedi s.a.w.s ka thënë : Nuk është nga umeti Im.ai i cili nuk e respekton plakun,që nuk e mëshiron të riun dhe që nuk ia di hakun dijetarit tone".* _( Sahih,shënon Tirmidhiu nga Enes Ibën Maliku)_



*Omber Ibën Hatabi ka hyr te Muhamedi s.a.w.s dhe e ka gjetur në shtrat të thurur prej shkopinjve të palmës. Në anën në të cilët ishte shtrirë në trup i vëreheshin gjurmët e litarëve.Duke e pare në këtë gjendje Omeri filloi të qajë. Muhamedi a.s e pyeti : pse qan o biri i Hatabit ? 
Omeri tha : Si të mosj qaj o i Dërguari i Allahut! Mu kujtuan mbretërit Bizantin dhe perandorët e Persisë dhe dëfrimet e tyre. Ti je i Dërguari dhe i Zgjehduri më i dashuri i Allahut dhe prapë flen në shtratin e thurur prej litarëve. Muhamedi a.s i tha :  A nuk je i knaqur me faktin që ata e kanë këtë botë,ndërsa ne botën tjetër.* ._ ( Sahih,pjesë e një hadithi të gjatë,që e shënon Muslimi në librin për shkurorëzimin,kapitulli : Betimi për largim nga shtarti me grate nr.3675)_




*Muhamedi s.a.w.s ka thënë : Sunduesit tuaj janë ashtu siç janë veprat tuaja.Kështu si të jeni ju,ashtu do të jenë edhe sunduesit mbi ju* _( Hasan Basriu,Ndjej shushurimën,mikun nuk e shoh  Shkëndijat islame , Tiranë 2001,f.62)_





*Muhamedi s.a.w.s ka thënë : Jeto duke qenë si dijetar ose i shkolluar ose dëgjues ose i dashuruar ( në kërkimin e diturisë) e mos u bën i pesti ( urrejtës i diturisë dhe i dijetarëve) e të shkatërrohesh.* _( Këtë hadith e ka shënuar Taberaniu në tri përmbledhjet e tij dhe Bezari. Transmetuesit e këtij hadithi janë të besueshëm sikur në Mexhma ez-zevaid,vëll.I f.132 )_



*Muhamedi s.a.w.s ka thënë :  Në qoftë se ndonjëri prej jush meson një dituri,e cila duhet të mësohet për hir të kënaqësisë së Allahut,kurse ai e meson atë në kundërshtim me të,e vetëm sa për të fituar diç nga të mirat e kësaj bote,nuk do të shijojë Ditën e Kijametit as aromën e xhenetit.* _( Nga Ebu Hurejre trasnmeton Ebu Dawudi në sunetin e tij me zingjir të forte transmetimi  Ibën Baz,Ibën Maxhe dhe Muslimi, Albani këtë hadith e konsideron sahihi. Shih Sahih Ibën Maxhe nr.206: Shi më tepër Mishkatul mesabih nr .222 të Albanit : në Rijadus-salihinnr 1399.)_



*Muhamedi s.a.w.s ka thënë : Urtësia është thesar i humbur nga besimtari dhe kudo që ta gjejë,ai është më meritor për të *_.( Shënon Tirmidhiu nga Ebu Hurejre në librin për diturinë,kapitulli : Vlera e dijes për adhurimin,nr.2687. Po ashtu e shënon Ibën Maxhe nga Ebu Hurejrje në librin për asketizmin,kapitulli i urtësisë, nr.4169,pork y hadith e ka senedin e dobët,ndonëse kuptimin e ka të mire.)
_


*Muhamedi s.a.w.s ka thënë  Vërtet dijetarët janë trashëgimtarë të pejgamberëve: pejgamberët nuk kanë lënë për trashëgim dinarë e as dërhemë,por ata kanë lënë për trashëgim dijen,prandaj kush e merr,ka marrë hisen më me fat të madh*._( Shënon Ebu Davudi në librin për diturinë,kapitulli : Nxitja për kërikim të dijës . nr.3641,Tirmidhiu në librin për diturinë,kapitulli : Vlerat e dijës ndaj ibadetit ,nr.2682, Ibën Maxhe në parathënie në kaptitullin:Vlera e dijetarëve dhe nxitja për kërkim të dijës  nr.223. Daremiu në parathënie,në fjalën e tij rreth vlerës së dijës dhe dijetarit nr.346. Trasnemtimin e Ebu Derdas e përcjell Ebu Davudi në sunenin e tij 15/327,kapitulli i dijes,tema : Pozita e dijes  )_

----------


## ximi_abedini

*Ka thene Pejgamberi [Sal-lAllahu Alejhi we Selem ] :" Nuk ben dikush zina (amoralitet) e qe gjate zinasë te jete besimtar. Dhe nuk vjedh hajduti e gjatë vjedhjes te jete besimtar.*

----------


## ramazan_it

Nje Sunet qe duhet te ringjallet: 

Nga Ebu Derda radij-Allahu ‘anhu transmetohet se, Pejgamberi sal-lAllahu alejhi ue sel-lem ka thënë:

*“Kur takohen dy Muslimane dhe pastaj ata i ndan një pemë, apo një shkëmb, apo një pirg dheu, atëherë le ta përshëndesin njëri-tjetrin me selam.”* 


[Saktesuar nga Shejkhul-Albani ne Silsiletul-Ehadithus-Sahijha, n. 3962]

----------


## ramazan_it

Transmetohet nga Enes Ibn Malik (radij-Allahu ‘anhu) se Pejgamberi (sal-lAllahu ‘alejhi ue sel-lem) i tha Xhibrilit (‘alejhis-selam):


*“Përse nuk e kam parë asnjëherë Mika’ilin të qeshë?” Xhibrili u përgjigj: “Ai nuk ka qeshur që kur u krijua Zjarri i Xhehenemit.”* 


Transmetuar nga Imam Ahmedi (3/224). 

Shejkhul-Albani e shpalli hasen në Silsiletul-Ehadithus-Sahijha (n. 2511).

----------


## injejti

VALLAHI po tutna mi lexu , se mos pom kap ndoj njana nga to.

ALLAHI na shtoft besimin te gjithve

----------


## ramazan_it

*
ES-SELAMU ALEJKUM UE RAHMETULL-LLAHI UE BERAKATUHU.


Hadithe rreth pasimit te Sunetit! 
________________________________________
I Dërguari i ALL-LLAHUT (s.a.v.s) ka thënë:  Me të vërtetë ai që do të jetojë prej jush do të shohë përçarje/kundërshtime të shumta. Ju porosis të pasoni sunnetin tim dhe halifëve të udhëzuar pas meje. Kapuni për ta me dhëmballë!...(sahih)

I Dërguari i ALL-LLAHUT (s.a.v.s) ka thenë:  Ua kam lënë dy gjëra që po qe se kapeni për to kurrë nuk do të devijoni, Librin e ALL-LLAHUT dhe Sunnetin tim.  Transmeton Ebu Daud.

I Dërguari i ALL-LLAHUT (s.a.v.s) ka thënë:  Ju e keni detyrim të pasoni sunnetin tim dhe sunnetin e halifëve të drejtë e udhëzues që vijnë pas meje.  Transmeton Ebu Daud.

I Dërguari i ALL-LLAHUT (s.a.v.s) ka thënë:  Njerëzit më të mirë janë brezi-gjenerata ime, e më pas ata që vijnë pas tyre, e më pas ata që vijnë pas tyre.  Transmeton Buhariu. 

I Dërguari i ALL-LLAHUT (s.a.v.s) ka thënë:  Me të vërteë pas jush do të këtë ditë që kërkojnë durim. Në ato ditë, ai që kapet fort pas asaj që ju jeni, do të ketë shpërblimin e 50 vetave. I thanë atij: A prej tyre ? Ai tha: Jo 50 nga ju. Transmeton Ebu Daud.
Nga Ebu Hurejre r.a., transmetohet se i Derguari i ALL-LLAHUT salallahu alejhi ue selem ka thënë: " Krejt umeti im do të hyjë në Xhennet, përveç atij që nuk do. " I thashë: " E kush nuk do, o i Dërguari i ALL-LLAHUT ?" Tha: " Kush më respekton mua, ai do të hyjë në Xhennet ndërsa kush më kundërvihet, ai nuk do.  Transmeton Buhariu

Nga Ebu Velid Ibadete ibn Samit r.a., transmetohet se ka thënë: " Iu zotuam të Dërguarit të ALL-LLAHUT salallahu alejhi ue selem për dëgjim
dhe respektim në vështirësi dhe në lehtësi, në vende të gëzimit dhe të mërzisë dhe për përparësi të tij mbi ne në gjithçka dhe se nuk do të grindemi, as s'do t'ua kontestojmë udhëheqjen atyre që janë të denjë, përveç nëse vërehet kufër i hapët, për të cilin kemi argumentin 
e ALL-LLAHUT të Madhëruar. ( Dhe i jemi betuar Profetit ) Që të flasim vetëm të vërtetën kudo që të jemi dhe se nuk do t'i frikësohemi qortimit të askujt në lidhje me ALL-LLAHUN. "( Muttefekun alejhi )*

Nga Ebu Hurejre r.a.,transmetohet se Pejgamberi, salallahu alejhi ue selem ka thënë: " Keni kujdes atë që po ua lë: Ata që kanë qenë para jush janë shkatërruar për shkak të pyetjeve të shumta dhe divergjencave të tyre
me pejgamberët e tyre. Kur t'ju ndaloj prej diçkahit largohuni prej tij, ndërsa kur t'ju urdhëroj për diçka, atë përmbusheni sa të keni mundësi. "
(Muttefekun alejh)

*(Muttefekun alejhi) do të thotë që hadithi gjendet në transmetim dhe përmbledhje të Buhariut dhe Muslimit.
Transmeton Abdullah ibn Amer ibn Asi se Pejgamberi salallahu alejhi ue selem ka thënë: " Nuk ka patur ndonjë profet para meje, vetem se ka qenë detyrë mbi të, që ta orientojë popullin e tij drejt më të mirës që dinte për ta dhe t'u tërhiqte vrëejtjen prej më të keqes që dinte për ta. " Transmetohet në sahih Muslim. 

Transmeton Xhabir ibn Abdullah se Profeti salallahualejhi ue selem kur mbante hutben e xhumasë thoshte: " Në vijim: Fjala më e mirë
është fjala e ALL-LLAHUT dhe udhëzimi më i mirë është udhëzimi i Muhamedit. Gjërat më të këqija janë shpikjet në fe dhe çdo shpikje në fe është humbje. " Transmetohet në sahih Muslim.

Transmetohet nga Ebu Hurejre se Profeti salallahu alejhi ue selem ka thënë: " Kush fton në udhëzim ka shpërblim sa shpërblimi i të gjithë atyre që e kanë pasuar, pa u pakësuar prej shpërblimit të tyre asgjë. Kush fton në humbje, ka mëkat sa mëkati i të gjithë atyre që e kanë pasuar pa u pakësuar prej mëkateve të tyre asgjë." Transmeton Muslimi.
Irbad ibn Sarije ka thënë:  Na këshilloi Profeti salallahu alejhi ue selem me një këshillim të arrirë, sa sytë rrodhën lot dhe zemrat u tronditën prej tij. Dikush tha: " O i Dërguar i ALL-LLAHUT! Sikur të ishte kjo këshilla e lamtumirës, prandaj ç'farë porosie do të na lesh? " Ai tha: " U porosis për devotshmëri ndaj ALL-LLAHUT, të dëgjoni dhe të bindeni edhe nçse bëhet i pari juaj një rob etiopian, sepse ai që do të jetojë prej jush pas meje do të shohë përçarje të shumta. Prandaj kapuni fort pas sunnetit tim dhe sunnetit të halifëve të udhezuar dhe të drejtë. Kapuni fort për ta dhe shtërngojini me dhëmbë. Ruhuni prej shpikjeve në fe, sepse çdo shpikje është bidat dhe çdo bidat është humbje. " Transmeton Ebu Daud.

I Dërguari i ALL-LLAHUT salallahu alejhi ue selem ka thënë: " Kush e bën ndonjë vepër të cilën ne nuk e kemi urdhëruar, ajo do t'i refuzohet." Transmeton Muslimi.

Transmeton Xhabiri ( ALL-LLAHU qoftë i kënaqur me të ) duke thënë: " Kanë ardhur tek i Derguari i ALL-LLAHUT disa melekë derisa ai po flinte.
Disa prej tyre thanë se ai është në gjumë, disa të tjerë thanë: " Sytë e tij pushojnë, por zemra e tij është e zgjuar. " Dhe thanë: " Për këtë shokun tuaj kemi një rrëfim. " Silleni ate rrëfim: " Shembulli i tij është sikurse shembulli i një njeriu i cili ka ndërtu një shtëpi dhe në të ka përgatitur
ushqim pastaj ka dërguar një thirrës që t'i grumbullojë njerëzit. Kush i përgjigjet thirrsit hyn në shtëpi dhe ha nga ai ushqim, e kush nuk i përgjigjet atij, nuk mund të hyjë në shtëpi, e as të hajë na ai ushqim"
Pastaj melekët thanë: " Komentojeni rrëfimin që ta kuptojë. " Thanë:
"Shtëpia ka për qëllim Xhennetin, kurse thirrsi është Muhamedi, kush e respekton Muhamedin, ka respektuar ALL-LLAHUN dhe kush kundërshton Muhamedin, ka kundërshtuar ALL-LLAHUN." Transmeton Buhariu.*

----------


## ximi_abedini

*“Do të vjen koha kur popujt tjerë do të vërsulën mbi ju mu sikur bota e uritur vërsulet mbi enën me ushqim”. Njëri nga të pranishmit pyeti: A është kjo për arsyen se do të jemi pak? “Jo” u përgjigj Pejgamberi. ”Përkundrazi, do të jemi shumë, por do të jemi si shkuma. Allahu nga gjoksi i armiqve tuaj do të mënjanoj frikën që kanë ndaj jush, ndërsa në zemrat tuaja do të futë dobësi. Cila është kjo dobësi, o i Dërguar i Allahut,pyetën? “Dashuria ndaj dynjasë dhe frika ndaj vdekjes”. - Muhammedi a.s. (Ebu Davudi, Sunen. Shiko: Hasen el- Benna, Mexhmuatu resail, Kairo, Darud – da’ve, 1990/54)*

----------


## ramazan_it

Nga Ebu Mes'udi r.a., transmetohet se i Dërguari i All-llahut s.a.v.s ka thënë: 

*'' E drejta të shpie te e mira, kurse e mira shpie në Xhennet. Njeriu, derisa e flet të vërtetën, do të shkruhet tek All-llahu ndër të drejtët. Ndërsa gënjeshtra shpie në mëkate, kurse mëkatet shpien në zjarr. Njeriu, derisa gënjen do të shkruhet tek All-llahu si gënjeshtar ''.* 

(Muttefekun alejhi) 

Prej shpifjes llogaritet edhe gënjeshtra mbi Pejgamberin [sal-lallahu alejhi ve sel-lem] i cili thotë: 

*“ ai i cili gënjen mbi mua qëllimisht le të përgatit karrigen prej zjarri”* 

(Muslimi)

----------

